# Seasonal Snow Plowing



## Troybaseball21 (Nov 3, 2006)

What all insurance should I carry for just doing seasonal snow plowing and salting? I plan on going and talking to my insurance company soon to see what they say as well. I do all my plowing "under the table" and have some commercial and residential lots.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If your plowing under the table what do you care about insurance ?


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> If your plowing under the table what do you care about insurance ?


Ha, good point. Having the insurance makes it, on the table. NEEDING the insurance, makes it very over the table. I just picked up coverage from my State Farm Broker for $60 a month at 300,000 worth of personal liability as a plowing contractor.

Another point, if you have liability insurance for something else like contracting for example. That insurance follows you wherever you go. Just a quick note to your broker that you'll be plowing is all that's needed.

For me, plowing insurance is around $60 and finish carpentry insurance is $85 at the same liability level.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

The tax man will catch up to you one way or another. If you are doing commercial I bet you they are reporting snow removal on their taxes. You are being recorded on paper whether you like it or not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why would anyone plow under a table?

Wouldn't the table top prevent the snow from accumulating?

What does a table have to do with plowing anyways? 

Why don't you just admit that you are evading taxes? That's what you are doing. You're also putting your customers at risk because you haven't had proper insurance before. 

If it's worked up until this point, why bother now?

But hey, what do I know, I just plow for beer money.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

People not paying taxes or paying for insurance is what sucks about this business!


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

i also plow under the table i just doit for a little bit of income other then unemployment in the off season of lawn care just doit to keep up with bills feed the family and putting parts on the truck truckes licenced and liegal


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Great, another tax evader. 

Guess I might have to add another truck so I can keep up with how much beer I drink.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

larold83;797589 said:


> i also plow under the table i just doit for a little bit of income other then unemployment in the off season of lawn care just doit to keep up with bills feed the family and putting parts on the truck truckes licenced and liegal


But that's the point. Not only are you cheating on taxes and unemployment rules; your truck IS NOT properly licensed nor legal. You are using it for something not intended by current licensing, registration and insurance.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Troybaseball21;796972 said:


> What all insurance should I carry for just doing seasonal snow plowing and salting?


Isn't all plowing Seasonal? If it was year round, would you carry insurance and pay taxes?


----------



## PGLC (Jan 3, 2009)

terrapro;797330 said:


> The tax man will catch up to you one way or another. If you are doing commercial I bet you they are reporting snow removal on their taxes. You are being recorded on paper whether you like it or not.


Terrapro is right. I never understood doing business under-the-table and evading taxes. It is not a matter of "if" but "when" the taxman will catch up with you. The IRS and state department of revenues are auditing now more than ever. Everytime they audit a customer of yours you are at great risk of being the subject of a future audit. The taxman has the authority to subpoena all your bank records, business records, and anything else they need to determine your tax liability. Then, to make matters worse, they inform the other states you do business in or feds so they can assess you as well.

It is much better to do business the right way. You will not have to look over your shoulder everday and you will also help out the industry by keeping prices where they should be because competition will be based on actual real costs, not low-ballin, tax evad'n crap. Just me 2 cents...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Ironic - I just turned on the news and a segment was showing about this very subject. Several states' revenue agents are using social networking sites to catch tax cheats (people not reporting income). One guy who identified himself only as "DJ" was ID'd and fined $2200. It said agents can only use public information (can not become your "friend" on Facebook, etc). 

This site would be considered "public".


----------



## Troybaseball21 (Nov 3, 2006)

See most of the lots I do are for friends of the family, or friends that I know. Not sure if they just put it on there as building maintenance or how they do it. I probably don't even make a quarter of what most of you make. More less I do my snow plowing as a favor to people. I have been asked to do some sub contracting though. I guess I'll look into insurance and all that good stuff if I decide to take that up.

I just didn't know if it was any different since most snow removal companies are also lawn companies and have all the tax and insurance setup's already. Kinda stick's it to you if you just do snow removal.

Oh and I do report it as income when I do my taxes. Just under other income or whatever that box is.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Mark O! when your not out pre plowing with JD your pretty funny.







*ROFL*


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Bajak;799118 said:


> Hey Mark O! when your not out pre plowing with JD your pretty funny.
> 
> *ROFL*


That's hilarious


----------



## plowboss (Oct 29, 2002)

well, hopefully troybaseball won't be involved in a bad accident while plowing, if he is, then he will wish he would have paid the proper insurance premium, 300000.00 sound like alot, but almost all of my commercial accounts require at least 1,000,000.00 in liability, some require 2,000,000.00 guess it depends on what you have to loose.. best wishes..


----------

